# كورسات اتصالات



## tisby (19 يونيو 2010)

*مساء الخير على كل المهندسين كلهم :20:
بليز كنت عايزة اسال عن حوار الكورسات دى 
المفروض كونى بعد كان سنة هكون مهندسة اتصالات :8: " الله اعلم"
عايزة اعرف الكورسات المهمة اللى اخدها دلوقتى 
وبالنسبة لكورس مجننى اوووووووووووووووى :57: avr اخده دلوقتى ولا نووو 
وتصبحوا على خير :9::9:
*​


----------



## moudyit (20 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى


----------



## محمد حلمى احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

شوفى المجال اللى عاوزة تشتغلى فيه وخدى كورسات فيه
اعتقد انك ممكن تشتغلى شبكات. ركزى فى مجال الشبكات لانك صعب تشتغلى فى الGsmلانه بيحتاج مهندسين لصعوبته طبعا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## tisby (21 يونيو 2010)

طيب و avr اعمل فيه ايه


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

welcome


----------



## اللبيب محمود (24 يونيو 2010)

أعانك الله على طاعته


----------



## eng_eid11 (24 يونيو 2010)

انا كنت بدات كورسات mobileمن اول مااخترت اتصالات 
واكن انا وفى سنة رابعة شعرت ان mobileفية شى من الجمود وخصوصا انك صعب تنفذى عملى
لذلك اتجهت لشبكات سيسكو وانا الصراحة حبيت الموضوع جدا وخصوصا انه بتيح لك فرص للتفكير
-----على فكرة انا خلصت امتحاناتى امبارح--:13::13:---وخلاص مفيش امتحانات تانى ولا تعب المذاكرة الجامعية----:14::14::14::13:


----------

